# Etymology of "bacsi"



## AmberDrivePete

Hi all,

I noted in this article, http://www.slate.com/id/2300317/entry/2300322/, in Turkmenistan, the use of "Turkmenbashi", meaning father of the Turkmen. "Bacsi" and "bashi" are obviously related. 

Any thoughts?

Pete


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Pete and welcome to our forum

After a very short search, I would rather vote for what I've found here, i.e. that it comes from "báty" (+i) but it'll be interesting to look at it further.


----------



## francisgranada

According to the "A magyar nyelv történeti-etimológia szótára", the word _bácsi _is derived from _bátya_ (elder brother, uncle) and the *-i* is a diminutive formant. Analoguousely: _néni _from _néne _(elder sister, aunt).


----------



## Zsanna

Thanks, francis, I'm glad you've found another source.


----------



## francisgranada

AmberDrivePete said:


> ... "Bacsi" and "bashi" are obviously related...



I'd like to add, as a general information, that syllables like _ba, pa, ma, na, ta .._. are often found in many languages in words meaning father, mother, sister, brother etc..., even if these laguages are totally unrelated. This is because the origin of these words can be found in the spontaneous speach/articulation of children, independently on their "mother tongue". 

Even more, if the word _bácsi _were from Turkic origin, we should have to find an explanation for the proper Hungarian meaning of word _bácsi_, that doesn't mean "father" in any case. Further more, from the phonetical point of view, we should have to find a reliable explanation for "či" instead of "ši". With other words, _bácsi _and _bashi _could be related in theory, but it is not so "obvious" ...


----------

